# Solling, Vogler, Weser, Uslar (gibt es da noch Leben??)



## Mickey_Munoz (16. Mai 2012)

Nachdem Uslar und Umgebung, doch einer der langweiligsten Orte der Nation sein sollen... 

...kann man sich ja mit Biken einwenig bespaßen.

Als nicht Niedersachse interessieren mich in der Gegend Trails, weniger die Waldautobahnen.

Wer hat Lust das Gelände zu untersuchen und ein paar nette Touren zu fahren.


Cheers 
Munoz


----------



## Kapottmacha (22. Mai 2012)

Moin!!
Was genau suchst Du denn?? Freeride,Downhill oder nur reine Touren auf Radwegen??.15 min von Uslar entfernt kenn ich ne Strecke mit nen paar Sprüngen drin die eher Downhill-Freeride orientiert ist, man kann sie aber auch "langsamer" mit nem Hardtail fahren,die Sprünge sind auch umfahrbar.Fahre die Strecke regelmässig ca. 2x die woche gesamtlänge ca. 10 km, dauert ca. 1 h.Der Downhillabschnitt ist ca 1,5 km lang. bei Interesse einfach mal per PN melden.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapottmacha (10. Juni 2012)

Hier die Strecke!!!


----------



## .:|Sporn|:. (13. Juli 2012)

hey leute, wisst ihr wo man evtl in Holzminden bzw Umgebung Dirtlines oder Streetparks hat ?! Bzw gute Abfahrten wie du schon sagtest Hardtail fähig ^^


----------



## modaba86 (24. Juli 2012)

Wo ist diese strecke genau?sind zwar absolute newbees, aber kommen grad voll auf dem geschmack..könntest mir vielleicht sagen wo genau oder wie wir dahin finden?kommen aus dem umkreis.

lg timo


----------



## Linnus (20. August 2012)

Hey Ho, 
Das hier scheint ja der Aktuelle Solling und Umgebung Thread zu sein... 
Aber soo viel los scheint im Solling ja nicht zu sein... 
Ich bin frisch nach Neuhaus Im Solling gezogen 

Ich bin auch so wie der Themenstarter auf der Suche nach netten Trails... Weniger diese Waldautobahnen wie sie ja hauptsächlich hier vorkommen 

Ich fahre zurzeit immer den MTB-Parkours da er direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt.. Ist aber eher langweilig  

Also wer schon ein paar nette Trails (gerne auch Downhill) im Solling gefunden hat immer her damit!  

Grütze Christoph


----------



## Kapottmacha (20. August 2012)

Naja die Hölle is hier in der Umgebung nicht grad los...... nur Ich


----------



## Linnus (20. August 2012)

Aber Vllt finden sich ja auch langsam wieder ein bisschen mehr an...
Ich werde mich ab morgen mal auf die Suche machen! 

und fahre dann mal in Richtung Merxhausen...


----------



## Kapottmacha (14. September 2012)




----------



## Fido4281 (27. September 2012)

Hi Leute. Wenn euch der Weg nicht zu weit ist, könnte der Wieter durchaus für euch interessant werden. Da gibt és einige nette Trails und Abfahrten die wir regelmäßig fahren. 
Liebe Grüße aus Northeim.


----------



## IronheadHaynes (23. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Gibt es vielleicht n GPS Log von der Hexenrittrunde? Fahre öfter Strecken im Solling und bin besonders an denen mit Sprüngen interessiert. Wird dann wohl aber eher im Bereich Oberweser liegen, wenn es deine Hausrunde ist?

In Merxhausen war ich leider noch nicht, obwohl es fast um die Ecke ist. Das wird aber geändert.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapottmacha (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
GPS Log gibts nicht!Könnte Dir Strecke auf Google Maps Karte einzeichnen oder wir fahren sie mal zusammen nach Absprache.

mfg


----------



## IronheadHaynes (24. Oktober 2012)

Hast PN...


----------



## Fido4281 (10. Februar 2013)

Gibt es hier noch Leben ????

Grüße


----------



## Kapottmacha (11. Februar 2013)

Hab immer nen Auge auf diesen Thread .Bin jetzt leider länger nicht gefahren.In den nächsten Wochen will ich wieder langsam anfangen......


----------



## Fido4281 (11. Februar 2013)

Unsere Gruppe sucht nen Guide der uns den Solling und seine schönen Trailecken näher bringt. Bisher sind wir meist nur auf Waldautobahn gestoßen und haben das Projekt dann schnell wieder eingestellt. Silberborn , Neuhaus und Umgebung waren nicht so doll. 
Im Gegenzug können wir gerne mal nette Trails im Wieter und Northeimer Umgebung anbieten. Falls da Interesse besteht. 

Grüße


----------



## roelli29 (10. August 2013)

Mohoin .
Denke mal das hier ist der " aktuelle " Thread für die Gegend Uslar / Solling / Weserbergland .
Ich komme aus dem Uslarer Raum .
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer ein paar Gute Trail - Strecken hier in der Gegend verraten 

Eventuell besteht hier auch eine Interessen Gemeinschaft mit ein paar Leuten ?

Sportliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

